# DigitalOcean now offers FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 14, 2015)

Any day now but you might like this tweet from today: https://twitter.com/digitalocean/status/555389143115915264


----------



## attilagyorffy (Jan 14, 2015)

And it's not even weeks, we can get FreeBSD on DigitalOcean as of now. See the blog announcement.


----------

